# Two German Shepherds need home



## Dustin Levens (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a male and female german shepherd. The female is 6 yrs. old and male is 5 The male (Duke) is a very loyal dog, but has eye sight problems. His testicles have never dropped, according to most doctors we have spoken with if he has shown no signs of problems and say he should be fine. Because of the cost of the surgery to have him neutered we have yet to do it. We have a 6ft high fence he like to jump over, but when we get home he is usually sitting on our front porch. 

We no longer have the time to properly care for these beautiful dogs and are looking for the best possible home for them to go to. A home that will walk them everyday, give them a place to roam and a loving owner.

If anyone is interested in adopting them or know a way to surrender them to a place where they will not be put to sleep if not adopted please let me know.

Thank you for your help in finding our dogs a wonderful new home.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Dustin Levens said:


> We no longer have the time to properly care for these beautiful dogs .


Wow, this is sad. You say that your dog is very loyal....you are about to break his heart.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Did you have them since they were pups? If you dont mind me asking, what do you have to do that takes up the time needed for these GSD's?


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

At least he's trying to re-home them to a better owner and can realize/admit he's not being fair to his dogs. Not that I like the situation, but it could be worse. :shrug:OP, I hope you find them both good homes and make sure you do a home-check before letting them go. Please make sure their new home(s) will be a FOREVER home. Whatever you do, do NOT take them to a shelter; try to find a rescue who can take them if you can't find homes. And please do not get anymore dogs so this never happens again.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Verivus said:


> At least he's trying to re-home them to a better owner and can realize/admit he's not being fair to his dogs. Not that I like the situation, but it could be worse. :shrug:OP, I hope you find them both good homes and make sure you do a home-check before letting them go. Please make sure their new home(s) will be a FOREVER home. Whatever you do, do NOT take them to a shelter; try to find a rescue who can take them if you can't find homes. And please do not get anymore dogs so this never happens again.


Well said, I wasnt discouraging the fact that he feels he isnt the best forever home for them. I just hope he finds a FOREVER forever home for them. and hopefully TOGETHER. If the OP had the dogs since pups, i just cant get behind why to rehome after 5 and 6 years. thats all. I know sometimes things happen, Im just a planner, and like to analyze every situation that can occur, sometimes i analyze to deep and then forget not everyone analyzes like me lol and Heck, even i make mistake.

OP, yes please try and find a forever home. I hope they get the best available situation they could have.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Verivus said:


> At least he's trying to re-home them to a better owner and can realize/admit he's not being fair to his dogs. Not that I like the situation, but it could be worse. :shrug:OP, I hope you find them both good homes and make sure you do a home-check before letting them go. Please make sure their new home(s) will be a FOREVER home. Whatever you do, do NOT take them to a shelter; try to find a rescue who can take them if you can't find homes. And please do not get anymore dogs so this never happens again.


Whats wrong with a shelter? The shelter I volunteer at will keep dogs and cats as long as possible. We are not a no-kill shelter, but have a 93% adoption rate.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Whats wrong with a shelter? The shelter I volunteer at will keep dogs and cats as long as possible. We are not a no-kill shelter, but have a 93% adoption rate.


The shelters in my area euthanize very quickly. I have no doubt most shelters try to keep them as long as possible, but (at least in my area) they are understaffed and overwhelmed. Especially right now because it's kitty season and they're literally flooded, so I'd rather he try and take them to a rescue if at all possible. Obviously not all shelters are like this and some are awesome (like yours). I just give advice based on my own experiences.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Sometimes people think that they don't have the time for their dogs but in reality, they just don't want to be bothered anymore. BUT people can have a change of heart, so IF this is your case Dustin-please reconsider this. Are you sure that you no longer have time for them? If so, then try to contact a German Shepherd rescue and I hope that your dogs find a wonderful, forever home.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

To the OP: I see you live in CA. I have a few suggestions as for shelters and rescues:

Welcome to the Westside German Shepherd Rescue of Los Angeles

http://www.coastalgsr.org/

Southern California German Shepherd Rescue (SCGSR) - SoCal Rescue

German Shepherd Rescue of Los Angeles

My shelter's link is in my siggy, if you are interested.

But please, make sure this is a for sure thing. What is the reason you are giving your dogs up? You have had them for 5 & 6 years. My oldest is 5. I am not trying to degrade you, just some rescues and shelters may ask you this.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Verivus said:


> The shelters in my area euthanize very quickly. I have no doubt most shelters try to keep them as long as possible, but (at least in my area) they are understaffed and overwhelmed. Especially right now because it's kitty season and they're literally flooded, so I'd rather he try and take them to a rescue if at all possible. Obviously not all shelters are like this and some are awesome (like yours). I just give advice based on my own experiences.


True, you don't know that the shelters in his area are good. The one's in my area are no good either, they euthanize quickly as well.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Dustin Levens said:


> I have a male and female german shepherd. The female is 6 yrs. old and male is 5 The male (Duke) is a very loyal dog, but has eye sight problems. His testicles have never dropped, according to most doctors we have spoken with if he has shown no signs of problems and say he should be fine. Because of the cost of the surgery to have him neutered we have yet to do it. We have a 6ft high fence he like to jump over, but when we get home he is usually sitting on our front porch.
> 
> We no longer have the time to properly care for these beautiful dogs and are looking for the best possible home for them to go to. A home that will walk them everyday, give them a place to roam and a loving owner.
> 
> ...


Dustin have you contacted any GSD rescues yet?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Please let's keep this about what's best for the dogs. Sometimes when someone has decided they don't have the time, it is in the best interest of the dogs to find a new home.

OP, Jessie posted a bunch of links that can help you. Contact your local rescues and ask if they accept owner turn ins and if not, will they post a referral on their website and petfinder page. My rescue does this and the feedback we get is that is really does work. Please ask for a fair rehoming fee and make sure to check vet and personal references. You don't want your dogs to end up in a worse.situation.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm notifying the mods to move to nonurgent rescue section where rescuers and people looking to adopt are more likely to be looking.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I moved this to Non-Urgent Rescue and Adoption. Hope that in addition to the links that Jessie posted there will be more helpful suggestions and comments following.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

To anyone interested in adopting the male, please be prepared to neuter this boy at a higher cost than a standard neuter. Sometimes it's not much higher, and sometimes it's a significant difference depending on the area you live in and your vets personal policies.

It's extremely difficult for me to believe that this dogs vet said he would be fine, because retained testicles have a much higher risk of cancer, and generally vets want those out ASAP. So talk to your vet if you're interested in that dog, because the OP's info isn't accurate in that the dog will be fine.


----------



## Dustin Levens (Jun 12, 2011)

We now have two Daughters ages 1 and 3, My wife works in Hacienda Heights an 1 hour away from where we live, I have found a new job that requires a lot of time away from home. My dogs deserve better, and I regretfully know I can not give them what they need anymore. Also with the male jumping, we live next to an elementary school and liability is way to high of a risk for me. Don't get me wrong I love these guys, and it is in love I need to find them a better situation.


----------



## Dustin Levens (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a vet who's daughter I teach at Water of Life Christian school, who said he would do the procedure for 50% of the cost, also free vaccinations. If the person willing to adopt will split the 50% cost of the surgery I would love to do it.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

heart breaking...I wish you could hire a dog walker and build a kennel...

but it sounds like your mind is made up....I hope and pray you find a good home for both-preferably together. Good luck! My heart goes out to them.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I wish you the best of luck. Please check into a rescue to help you find a good home. It is obvious that your doing this out of love and what is best for the dogs.

If you can post pictures it might help.


----------



## Dustin Levens (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you to all who have commented on my post. I appreciate the direct comments, while even though some of them hurt it is reality of my choice. I have to say it is not an easy choice for me, but I do feel both of my dogs need and deserve better then what I am currently giving them. I will talk to a rescue first then to anyone interested in adopting both.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Dustin Levens said:


> I have a vet who's daughter I teach at Water of Life Christian school, who said he would do the procedure for 50% of the cost, also free vaccinations. If the person willing to adopt will split the 50% cost of the surgery I would love to do it.


Please contact a local rescue and see if in return for a donation from you they will assist you in placing the dogs. They can help you screen, home visits, ect.

If you don't place your pets properly they can have a horrible life where death can be a true release.

A reputable rescue can help you pets avoid this.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Dustin Levens said:


> Thank you to all who have commented on my post. I appreciate the direct comments, while even though some of them hurt it is reality of my choice. I have to say it is not an easy choice for me, but I do feel both of my dogs need and deserve better then what I am currently giving them. I will talk to a rescue first then to anyone interested in adopting both.


 
All the rescues are about an 1 hour away from you. Please look into them.


----------

